# *fotd reposts [seven different FOTDs]



## sassy*girl (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey everyone!
Sorry to hear about the forums getting hacked! I didn't even know about it until today. I haven't been active lately because it's the last month of school for me and everything is getting pretty hectic with deadlines and whatnot. Anyway, I'm gonna repost the FOTDs I have posted here before. Hope it helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





From oldest to newest:

image

image

image

image

image

image


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 9, 2005)

sassy*girl u r gorgeous! FAB makeup looks girl!!
*faints with jealousy* hee hee jk  =)


----------



## toropcheh (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow! Very nice! I absolutely adore the last one on you... it looks so fresh and beautiful!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 9, 2005)

How old is the first pic??? You have a baby face, and we can really see that you are older on the newest pics. 

You are so gorgeous!


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks girls!

PrettyKitty, I think the first picture was around the last few months of 2003... The next three are all around spring-summer 2004, and the last three are beginning of 2005-present. I think I still have a bit of chubbiness in my cheeks, but I guess not as much as before =P Hehe


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 9, 2005)

Hahahaha you're not chubby, just very pretty.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Hahahaha you're not chubby, just very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're too nice! hehe. MAC can do wonders


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 9, 2005)

how are your pictures so damn clear!!!! what kinda camera do u use?

i remember seeing the first pics a few months ago, beautiful! =)


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 9, 2005)

you are gorgeous in those pictures. I liked all the pictures especially the fourth picture that has wild colors like the rainbow. Thanks


----------



## alt629 (Mar 9, 2005)

I love all these multi-FOTD posts!  MU looks great, girl!


----------



## tabgirl (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow! Love all of the looks, esp the last one. And you could model, what beautiful features you have!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2005)

gorgeous! you have the nicest skin and lips!

that pink sweater you're wearing in the last pic, is that from forever 21?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2005)

beautiful!!


----------



## amy (Mar 9, 2005)

Not only are you and your makeup beautiful, but I absolutely love the way you presented them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like the MAC logo and the little colors on there!!


----------



## mmmaggie (Mar 9, 2005)

i LOVE all of them!! the second and third pictures are taken so beautifully haha. I love your lips!! you are SO beautiful, i'm extremely envious :]
definatly going to check out all the glosses and eyeshadows you have on


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks everyone! wow, i'm glad you like them =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_how are your pictures so damn clear!!!! what kinda camera do u use?

i remember seeing the first pics a few months ago, beautiful! =)_

 
thanks! i use a nikon coolpix 5200 =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tabgirl* 
_Wow! Love all of the looks, esp the last one. And you could model, what beautiful features you have!_

 
haha, aww thanks! that would be so awesome, but i'm only 5'3". lol, i'm so faaar from being model-statuesque =P


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 
_gorgeous! you have the nicest skin and lips! 

that pink sweater you're wearing in the last pic, is that from forever 21?_

 
thank you =) i do suffer from breakouts so my skin isn't flawless or anything, but thank goodness for makeup, huh? =P actually, nope the pink shirt is from garage clothing. i live in canada and we don't have any forever21 stores, but i've seen f21 clothes online, they look really nice!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy* 
_Not only are you and your makeup beautiful, but I absolutely love the way you presented them  I like the MAC logo and the little colors on there!!_

 
thank you, i guess it's a graphic designer thing. hehe. =)


-----

thanks again for commenting, everyone!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Mar 10, 2005)

.


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 10, 2005)

oh man lets not even get started about Forever 21....i sued them last summer!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2005)

oh, just curious because i have the same exact one from there! =)

well, my skin doesn't look like that WITH makeup on! LOL


----------



## Kerri (Mar 10, 2005)

i love your makeup!! <3


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2005)

All such pretty pictures!  

You really do have beautiful skin.  Do you mind sharing what skincare line you use?


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 10, 2005)

hey sassy*girl, 
you don't look chubby. you look pretty in mac makeup. I liked all the pictures that you have posted especially the one like a rainbow. you will never see me post any pictures of myself on this forum. Because I dont look like good in them. Thanks


----------



## amy (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

  thank you, i guess it's a graphic designer thing. hehe. =)  
 
That's what I'm going to school for next year!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I'm extremely excited to start it asap.  Are you in college?  Where do you go to school?  Sorry that this is so off topic but I always love finding other people interested in graphic design!!


----------



## amy (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_hey sassy*girl, 
you don't look chubby. you look pretty in mac makeup. I liked all the pictures that you have posted especially the one like a rainbow. you will never see me post any pictures of myself on this forum. Because I dont look like good in them. Thanks_

 
I think you should post a pic!  I'm sure you look good and we'd all like to see the pretty face that leaves such nice comments!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry amy I am not gonna post any pictures of myself. Because I dont like the pictures I am in. Because I am fat. Thanks


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 10, 2005)

You are gorgeous!! Love the different looks - Especially your lips in the 5th picture they are stunning!!


----------



## amy (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_sorry amy I am not gonna post any pictures of myself. Because I dont like the pictures I am in. Because I am fat. Thanks_

 
I'm sure you're beautiful, but the choice of posting is up to you alone! I can't make you!   



Sorry to temporarily hijack the thread!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_sorry amy I am not gonna post any pictures of myself. Because I dont like the pictures I am in. Because I am fat. Thanks_

 
Jamie, just because youre heavy doesnt mean youre not beautiful. Its what makes you you that counts, not whats on the outside. (I can say this as a mature woman, but I do realize it is tougher at a younger age.) Keep your chin up. We love you.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy* 
_ Quote:

  thank you, i guess it's a graphic designer thing. hehe. =)  
 
That's what I'm going to school for next year!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm extremely excited to start it asap.  Are you in college?  Where do you go to school?  Sorry that this is so off topic but I always love finding other people interested in graphic design!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm in University/College. The Design program I'm in is collaborative so I can take some calsses in college but most of them are in the university campus. It's really fun! For one of my projects I had to make a catalog for a cosmetics company. Another girl picked MAC when I was away sick, but my course instructor still let me do it too. It was real fun! Good luck to you =D I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_You are gorgeous!! Love the different looks - Especially your lips in the 5th picture they are stunning!!_

 
Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have braces on at the moment so I rarely smile with my teeth showing... hehe.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_hey sassy*girl, 
you don't look chubby. you look pretty in mac makeup. I liked all the pictures that you have posted especially the one like a rainbow. you will never see me post any pictures of myself on this forum. Because I dont look like good in them. Thanks_

 
Thanks, the rainbow one I did at home, but never went out with that on. It was 10pm on a school night! haha.

Aww, and jamie, don't worry! We're not here to judge you, but to share our looks =) Everyone here is friendly anyway, and everyone is welcome to post pics of themselves


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_All such pretty pictures!  

You really do have beautiful skin.  Do you mind sharing what skincare line you use?_

 
Thanks =) I go to a derm once a month, just in case I have any new blemishes that need to get Kenalog injections to prevent them from getting worse and from scarring. It usually gets rid of the pimples in 48-72 hours. My last appointment was cancelled though, so I haven't gone for a while! Eck, I'll go back once school finishes... it's much too busy for me right now =\

Other than going to the derm, I use *baby wipes with no alcohol* to take off my makeup. I also use the *MD formulations facial cleanser* [you can get it at sephora]. If I feel that I wanna cleanse my face a bit more, I use the *Dove Essential Nutrients Facial Toner* [it's the blue bottle]. After my face feels clean and almost dry, I use *L'Oreal HappyDerm for Normal/Oily Skin* to moisturize before going to bed [I also apply this before putting on makeup]. The moisturizer is new. It smells really great and makes your skin feel like silk! It's really nice =) 

I also have *NeoStrata toner* that my derm prescribed for me, but I only use it when I feel like I'm going to breakout. Then for breakouts that are already there, I use *NeoStrata Spot Treatment Gel* just on the inflamed area.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_oh man lets not even get started about Forever 21....i sued them last summer!!!_

 
Sued?! Oh no, what happened?


Oh, and thank you to those others who commented who I didn't reply back to and quoted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your comments are still appreciated!


----------



## michelleezy (Mar 11, 2005)

you are soo pretty!! i loooove loove the rainbow one..


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you new? welcome to specktra!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Amy, mac_obsession, sassy*girl, for your comments. I really do apperciate it a lot. the comments you guys wrote about me were really nice.Thanks girls for being nice to me on this forum. Someday I will post my pictures. How do I do that. Can I use a disposable camera. Thanks a million.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_I use the *Dove Essential Nutrients Facial Toner* [it's the blue bottle]._

 
i LOVE that toner. <33

and you know how much i love you and your looks! AMAZING!


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
I use the *Dove Essential Nutrients Facial Toner* [it's the blue bottle].

 
i LOVE that toner. <33

and you know how much i love you and your looks! AMAZING!_

 
Alexaaa, you gotta teach me how to blend. Hahaha =P My eyeshadows rarely come out as bold as they do on you. What do you use to make your e/s so bright? I think I better get new eyeshadow brushes... I have the ones from the Holiday collection only, and some cheaper brushes. Hehe. Which brushes do you use, if you don't mind me asking?

Oooh, I know! Isn't that toner awesome?! =D I'm in love with Dove stuff. All my bath stuff is Dove. Haha.

Oh, and p.s. after I've seen Voluminous on your eyelashes, I knew I just HAD to start using it again and ditch my Maybelline XXL Mascara =P


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
I use the *Dove Essential Nutrients Facial Toner* [it's the blue bottle].

 
i LOVE that toner. <33

and you know how much i love you and your looks! AMAZING!

 
Alexaaa, you gotta teach me how to blend. Hahaha =P My eyeshadows rarely come out as bold as they do on you. What do you use to make your e/s so bright? I think I better get new eyeshadow brushes... I have the ones from the Holiday collection only, and some cheaper brushes. Hehe. Which brushes do you use, if you don't mind me asking?

Oooh, I know! Isn't that toner awesome?! =D I'm in love with Dove stuff. All my bath stuff is Dove. Haha.

Oh, and p.s. after I've seen Voluminous on your eyelashes, I knew I just HAD to start using it again and ditch my Maybelline XXL Mascara =P_

 
aaahh!! everything i use is pretty much dove as well. i am ADDICTED to their shampoos. ooomg <3!

i use macs 239 brush for the lid. it packs color on like you wouldnt believe! and ummmm for the crease, the 222 is amazing. i really like the white haired brushes for adding tons of color. umummumm..i always use a shadestick as a base. the paints dry my eyelids out so bad.. -.-

i love voluminous! i always switch between that and full and soft. or i do coats of both if im in the mood ;x


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_aaahh!! everything i use is pretty much dove as well. i am ADDICTED to their shampoos. ooomg <3!

i use macs 239 brush for the lid. it packs color on like you wouldnt believe! and ummmm for the crease, the 222 is amazing. i really like the white haired brushes for adding tons of color. umummumm..i always use a shadestick as a base. the paints dry my eyelids out so bad.. -.-

i love voluminous! i always switch between that and full and soft. or i do coats of both if im in the mood ;x_

 
Yeah I like the subtle smell of the shampoo and conditioner. Oh and do you use the body wash? The body wash smells sooo nice! =D I like the green one or the pink one. Hehe.

Thanks for the tips! I'm gonna check those brushes out next time =) Same with shadesticks, I don't have any! =X I only have Bare Canvas paint. It does keep the eyeshadow on longer than without it, but I tried one eye with it on and one without it, and I didn't notice too much of a difference. The one with it underneath was just slightly lighter than the one without.

I remember using Full and Soft before too =) It's true to its name.. makes your lashes Full and Soft for real! =P


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
aaahh!! everything i use is pretty much dove as well. i am ADDICTED to their shampoos. ooomg <3!

i use macs 239 brush for the lid. it packs color on like you wouldnt believe! and ummmm for the crease, the 222 is amazing. i really like the white haired brushes for adding tons of color. umummumm..i always use a shadestick as a base. the paints dry my eyelids out so bad.. -.-

i love voluminous! i always switch between that and full and soft. or i do coats of both if im in the mood ;x

 
Yeah I like the subtle smell of the shampoo and conditioner. Oh and do you use the body wash? The body wash smells sooo nice! =D I like the green one or the pink one. Hehe.

Thanks for the tips! I'm gonna check those brushes out next time =) Same with shadesticks, I don't have any! =X I only have Bare Canvas paint. It does keep the eyeshadow on longer than without it, but I tried one eye with it on and one without it, and I didn't notice too much of a difference. The one with it underneath was just slightly lighter than the one without.

I remember using Full and Soft before too =) It's true to its name.. makes your lashes Full and Soft for real! =P_

 
lol its np 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im gonna try the body wash! im always looking for new stuff. right now im just using their beauty bar for when i shower in the morning/during the day. and i use johnson and johnson bedtime bath and night cuz it makes me calm ;x


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

hey amy, Someday in a couple of months I am gonna post my fotds. you really did say nice stuff to me on this forum. Thanks


----------



## zeroxstar (Mar 11, 2005)

so cute! I love them all <3


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks sassy*girl for sharing your skincare routine!

I couldn't find the Neostrata stuff you use but I found the Exuviance Brand which Neostrata makes and it has worked great for me.  

I also plan on getting that Loreal Happyderm as soon as it is in the US because I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Onederland (Mar 16, 2005)

you are a hawt asian. And in the 3rd pic, you look like Kristen Kruek, and i LOVE the rainbow eyes.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_you are a hawt asian. And in the 3rd pic, you look like Kristen Kruek, and i LOVE the rainbow eyes._

 
*zeroxstar* thank you! =)

*julie* no problem. i haven't checked if they had it for a while. the NeoStrata toner isn't over the counter cuz i have to get t with a prescription, but the blemish spot gel is o.t.c. glad that exuviance is working out for you. =) let me know how you like happyderm once you get it! did you check your local drugstores for it? not necessarily in the l'oreal section [which is where i looked first], but the skincare/moisturizer section. hope you find it soon!

*onederland*, aw.. thanks! but pffft, look who's talking about hotness =P it's written all over your icon! hehe.

haha, really? i haven't gotten the kk-lookalike thing for quite a long time now. i got it a few times before when i wore my hair half up/half down... if only i had her nose. hehe =P

the rainbow eyes was fun! i didn't get to wear it out anywhere, though... since i was playing around with it at night and i finished after midnight, i think. lol.


----------

